# Immune testing overseas



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Sorry not sure if this is in the right section   but could anyone tell me what clinics abroad do immune testing ??

Thanks xx


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Georgia,

I am not sure, however I am seeing an Immunology Dr in London and they are prescribing all drugs I need to work along side my IVF which I am having outside the UK. Maybe this is an option too.

Good Luck  

Sunshine
x


----------

